# 2015 Nautic Star 2200XS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2015 Nautic Star 2200XS being pushed by a Yamaha 200hp 4stroke (499 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance ELITE7 CHIRP w/Navionics Map Chip, Standard Horizon VHF Radio w/antenna, Ifinity Bluetooth Stere w/JBL Speakers throughout, Yamaha analog gauge package, labeled switch panel, Sea Star Hydraulic Steering, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, transom boarding ladder, rear entry gate, foldable rear bench seat, HUGE transom livewell w/Max Air recirculator, raw water & fresh water washdowns, Perko Dual battery switch linked to (2) marine batteries, 2bank battery charger w/110v plug, gunnel rod storage, removable gunnel pads, lean post w/fixed backrest â€" rod holders â€" storage & fold down footrest, center console w/enclosed bathroom, Porta Pottie (never used), Fiberglass hard T-Top w/integrated electronics box â€" courtesy lights â€" spreader lights â€" molded in speakers, mid-ship seat w/insulated cooler, in-deck cast net locker on bow, bow cushion package w/fold out backrests, bow storage boxes, anchor locker w/anchor package, Ocean LED Blue underwater LEDS and navigation lights.

Sharp looking 2200XS that has been meticulously maintained by 1 owner. 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $39,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker â€" Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

